# Help with "Bridge Mode?"



## Joelev (Dec 27, 2005)

Okay, i need to put my wireless router into bridge mode, i dont know what that is, and if you guys can explain what it is and maybe even telling me how, i would be very grateful.
Here is what i have:

D-Link Router: DI-514
Westell Wirespeed DSL Modem: B90-210015-04
Verizon DSL (ISP)

the router is downstairs from this computer, and for a direct connection i would need a 15 ft. or so cable and a hole through the floor.

Again, any help would be great! thanks in advance.


----------



## wisdum (Dec 1, 2005)

Most people dont need to put their router's in bridging mode unless you have a server you want to have a global IP. I have been fighting this at work trying to setup smoothwall vpn's... 

Im guessing that your modem (which probably is a router too) is trying to be the main NAT router... 

Each modem/router (combined modems and routers make this difficult) has its own special way of doing this and unless someone has experience on your particular model i dont think anyone can be too helpful. I would recommend trying to get ahold of the manufacturer and see if they have any documentation to put it in bridging mode (RFC 1492 i think...  ) 

If you could post more specifically what you need the router in bridging mode maybe we can be of some help!

wis


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Bridge mode for a wireless router means to have it connect to a wireless network and "bridge" that network to its ethernet ports. In other words, it will then perform the function of a wireless bridge.

The manual for the Dlink DI-514 has no mention of bridge mode so I cannot tell you how to configure it, and I assume that the DI-514 does not have a bridge mode.


----------



## Joelev (Dec 27, 2005)

okay, here is the layout of it (a more specific post on a different forum):

_"Okay, i downloaded and registered and stuff all yesterday night for Final Fantasy 11. Then it didnt work so i spent most of today on their support chat trying to fix it. Apparently, i need to set my internet router to "Bridge mode." If you guys could help me out i would greatly appreciate it.

My stuff:

D-Link Router: DI-514
Westell Wirespeed DSL Modem: B90-210015-04
Verizon DSL (ISP)

the router is downstairs from this computer, and for a direct connection i would need a 15 ft. or so cable and a hole through the floor. I am trying to figure out how to put it into Bridge Mode, whatever that is i dont know, and i hope it doesnt mean direct connection.

There is what i need to know, Thanks in advance!"_

The support guy said something about the wireless setup not allowing enough ports or something like that, dont remember exactly.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Is that Westell Wirespeed a modem/router combo? If so, and if that is what you want to put into bridge mode, that means to bypass the router portion and effectively connect the modem directly to one of the ethernet ports. But, I have no idea why you'd be wanting to do that or what it has to do with wireless.

If you could describe your network, how it is working now, and what you want to change about it, maybe somebody here could provide help or suggestions.


----------



## VirtualMe (Sep 27, 2002)

Try these starting in the order listed.

1. How to upgrade the firmware of the router

You will have to look for your version of the router at http://support.dlink.com/, looks like there is an A, B or C ver. of the DI-514 router.

2. Try to Enable Gaming Mode

If that don't work try this....

3. Try the Special Applications feature on the router setting the ports as follows.

http://www.portforward.com/cports.htm

Final Fantasy XI(PC)

TCP Ports are *25,80,110,443,50000-65535*

UDP Ports are *50000-65535*

If it is for Play Station 2

Final Fantasy XI(PS2) TCP Ports are *1024-65535* UDP Ports are *50000-65535*

If neither of those don't work you may have to try DMZ.



> http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Dlink/DI-514/Final_Fantasy_XI(PC).htm
> 
> The Dlink DI-514 will not allow you to forward enough ports, to run Final Fantasy XI(PC). You should try using the DMZ portion of this router if it is available. Alternatively you can try switching the router to bridged mode. You will need to contact your ISP to switch to bridged mode, so they can make the required changed on their end.


How to configure the DMZ Host on my Router

Using DMZ will open you wide open to the internet, so you have little protection from the outside. (no hardware firewall)

DMZ 
DMZ (Demilitarized Zone) is used to allow a single computer on the LAN to be exposed to the Internet.


----------



## blaqDeaph (Nov 22, 2005)

Basically you have 2 options:

1. Use both the Modem and the router as NAT routers. Do this by making your router a DMZ node on your modem, that way ALL traffic will pass to the router, then set up port forwarding etc on the router.

2. Run the router/modem in bridge mode (recommended). You need to set the modem to run in bridge mode, check the user manual for refrences to bridging. Then set the router to connect to PPPoE using a username and password.


----------

